# Round Cabinet Doors, Specifically hinges for round cabinet doors



## MBesser (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm working on a project that takes the end of a wine/whisky barrel and makes a cabinet out of it. The "door" will be inset to the barrel end and will need to be able to be opened. I'm looking for a hinge that might be able to accomplish this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I googled "wine barrel cabinet" just to see what popped up. There are several commercial versions and a few on etsy. Looks like most use a regular door hinge or gate hinge on the outside of the barrel.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I have some doubts about the second picture shown by Walker: the two axis are not aligned and it probably doesn't turn easily unless there is a lot of play in the hinges.

About the first picture I also wander how the doors are hanging on a single hinge when open.



















You might have to glue some packing wood either outside (solution 2) or inside (solution 3) to properly install hinges.
My drawings assume the door fully open.

To position the hinges for solution 1, install the two hinges on a straight board and present it to the staves to mark the recesses and screw holes. That should ensure proper alignment and no binding when opening the curved door.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If I understand correctly, you would probably need to remove the top ring. Picture this as a clock. Locate where you would like the pivot point to be, say, 10 and 2 o'clock, and drill a hole through the rabbet?, if that's what it's called, and into the lid on each side. After the holes are drilled, remove the portion of the rabbet? even with the front edge of the hole. Insert precut metal rod as your hinges. Reinstall the barrel ring. Install a knob or handle, and you have a hinged door on you barrel. It should work. You should probably get some nylon washers to act as a shim and also a pivot…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

In trying to imagine what you are trying to do I only come up with an internal frame work that a hinge could be mounted on and using one of the Blum type hinges that allow for the door to swing away and clear of the cabinet case.

Here is another possibility if the door does not have to swing completely open., Use pins or a full length rod to support and pivot the barrel lid (door). see pict. Darker brown the barrel rim and lighter color the top of the barrell.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

This one sold locally uses two hinges stacked in line.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

It seems most people are misunderstanding the OP. The only ones I have seen work long term and usable is where the circle is cut say 10-20% on one side and hinged on this smaller flat part. Or you can do a more structured internal approach like a hobbit hole door, like this:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/10674


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Somehow this question is unclear. Is the door to be put in the end of the barrel or on the side.
I read it that the door was in the barrel end (head) not on the side.

Clarification would help.


----------



## MBesser (Mar 31, 2018)

LOL, thanks to all who have provided feedback, believe me it is greatly appreciated. *LesB* has the right idea of what I am try to accomplish. I have cut the top 6" off of the barrel. I am putting a round disk about 22" in diameter in the open "end" and want to be able to open the "disk" in order to get to the inside. I'm also on board with* LesB* about the *Blum* type hinge that would allow the "disk" or door to swing out of the recess and continue to swing out. Obviously I will have to build up the inside to accommodate the hinges and the alignment of them. I will probably use a spring loaded magnetic latch to secure the door and open.

Thanks again for all of your support and ideas.

MBesser, Florida


----------

